# Bare Knuckle Pickups for metal - Need advice



## Rathmann (Mar 17, 2011)

So I've bought an RG7620 and I'm just waiting for it to arrive. I've long wanted to try some Bare Knuckle pickups, and now it seems I'm getting the guitar that deserves them. 
Therefore I want to ask you for some recommendations on which Bareknuckle pickups I should get. I'm kinda asking for reviews, but only want to know what they sound like for metal 

I play in a death metal band, so they need to be able do that, but not be limited to that. I want to be able to have a sweet death metal tone, but I don't want to be married to it.
I love leads, I love bends, I love long notes and vibrato. 
I think djent sounds like utter balls. I like a tight punchy sound but not the extremely percussive djent sound.

Oh, and you would do be a big favour if you would describe tone, in other ways than with just the traditional bass/mid/treble vocabulary. 

Sooo... What can Bare Knuckle Pickups do for metal tones in a basswood guitar?


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Basswood + Metal = Miracle Man


----------



## TimTomTum (Mar 20, 2011)

you could just email tim from bkp. I ve once asked him what pickups to get, too. I took an hour and then I had my answer. And this guy knows about his pus...


----------



## kmanick (Mar 20, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Basswood + Metal = Miracle Man


this^^
I just picked up another 7620 and I'm thnking about getting one. 
I had a97 7620RB that had a MM/duncan Jazz combo in it and I wish I
had never sold it.
Description? think Enemies of Reality tone to a tee...


----------



## Rathmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Could you maybe describe the MM a little more? What can it do and what can't it do. 
I PM'ed Zimbloth, quoted this post and elaborated a bit, he adviced me to get the ceramic Nailbomb or the Aftermath, from soundclips and his description of those pickups, they sound like I'd like them


----------



## Tones (Mar 20, 2011)

I sent a demo of an Afermath in my 7620 to kmanick. want me to do the same for you just to get an idea of what it's like?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 20, 2011)

MiracleMan in a 7620 sounds like an EMG 707, but it's more organic sounding
and a little more "open" sounding.
I am not a fan of 707's but I loved the MM in my 7620.


----------



## Rathmann (Mar 21, 2011)

@Tones. That would be great!

The Miracle Man does sound awesome, but don't like the "sounds like an EMG 707"-part


----------



## s5470Pro (Mar 21, 2011)

I personally like the Painkillers for Death Metal, and Nailbomb for the neck.

From the clips I have heard the Nailbomb neck, had the best warmth for those Suffocation type acoustics.

The painkiller seems like it had more bite and less thick than the Warpigs which I why I liked them best.

Not sure what it would do for a "basswood" but there are alot of clips on netmusicians.org


----------



## BigK (Mar 22, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Basswood + Metal = Miracle Man


 
+1 I've had a few RG's with Miracle Man pickups and the all kick major ass!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 1, 2011)

Check this thread dude... 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...66943-ceramic-7-string-bareknuckle-metal.html

Nick (zimbloth) knows his fcuking shit....


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 1, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Check this thread dude...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...66943-ceramic-7-string-bareknuckle-metal.html
> 
> Nick (zimbloth) knows his fcuking shit....



Hah, thanks man. I wrote that way back in 2008. I've learned a lot more about these things since then. Having had the opportunity to install/ship out a zillion of these things at my shop for all different kinds of guitars, for all different kinds of players, I'm pretty much at the point now where I could talk about BKPs in my sleep. There are no rules, but there definitely are certain models that always seem to be winners in certain kinds of guitars.

I'm glad I was able to help some people make their decisions easier, I'm always more than happy to answer any questions. I know going on clips can be counterproductive sometimes. I plan on making a more thorough break-down to post on my website, though BKP's new website does a really good job too now.

Often customers will email me these long descriptions of what they're looking for, and they always apologize at the end for writing a "novel". I always tell them, that's the best way to do it. The more specific about one's guitar/rig/desired tone/tuning/string gauge/etc, the better recommendation I can make. It's actually when people email me saying "hi whats a good bkp for hard rock" where I'm thinking to myself "aw man, give me something more than that!"


----------



## Imperium271104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just realised i posted this in the wrong place......


----------



## Itchyman (Mar 15, 2013)

Ken Lawrence has recommended Aftermaths - with 1 meg pots - to me while working out details of a guitar with him.. Though, I'm pretty sure he has more experience with mahogany than basswood.


----------



## HanShock (Mar 16, 2013)

I used to have a 7620...
Aftermath 7 you will get too much edge ,mid-hollow,and sounds suck with basswood.
Warpig may be a better choice,Miracle Man is ,too.

hmmm...If you don't insist on bkp
IMO , Lundgren M7 will be better . especially when you use thick strings and drop.It has a straight dynamic response,and clarity is great. 
Best of all , it doesn't focus only on edge,bass is tight and front.
And it's ok for any kind of body material.

If you want to sound like EMG 81-7 or 707, LACE Deathbar will be the first choice,it's as quiet as EMG(even split) , and no battery need,sounds tighter and get more dynamic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a set of aftermaths in my 2127z prestige. Best sounding metal guitar I've owned.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got a Ceramic Warpig in one of my 7620's and it does death metal incredibly well. Lot's of lower-mids and clarity, though I'm not sure how it reacts to lower tunings since I've got the guitar tuned to drop A. 

Although it's BKP's highest output pickup, it's really more of a semi-high output pickup, which makes it react to your picking hand dynamics really well.


----------



## ConstantSea (Mar 16, 2013)

^ +1 for Ceramic Warpigs, the description shouldn't put you off, they're tight as hell, never get loose and a lot of clarity. Also one of the only incredibly high gain pickups with a decent lead sound.


----------



## reidartuv (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got a Lundgren M7 on my RGD2127z, and it sounds great!


----------

